# central NY



## blueline38 (Dec 22, 2007)

Only a couple of inches but with the snow plows the entrance needed done!


----------



## ondagawood (Sep 19, 2007)

Oh yeah, but my roads were clear, but after tonight I'm getting up early.
Where in CNY are you ?

Scott


----------



## DareDog (Oct 22, 2007)

had few inches here to, now its almost gone since ground is not froze. town plow did go buy this morring.


----------



## blueline38 (Dec 22, 2007)

*location*

Pulaski...............


----------



## snow man 0311 (Nov 15, 2009)

send some of that to long island


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

ive plowed twice so far, the first snow wasgone by noon i think, this 6'' looks like it may stay, but it was awful warm today. screw plowing i want to ride lol


----------



## L.I.Mike (Dec 28, 2002)

A nice snow before christmas would be nice.


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

I think they're calling for maybe a few feet in the Tug Hill region starting later today.


----------



## blueline38 (Dec 22, 2007)

*coming storm!*

"We expect an extended period of gusty winds that will last from late Wednesday night right into Friday. The National Weather has now included Syracuse in a High Wind Warning from late today through Thursday. This means the potential for wind gusts to 60 mph and possible power outages. Meanwhile, colder and colder air will be moving into the Northeast so we expect some heavy lake effect snow to develop later Thursday east of Lake Ontario, especially up toward the Tug Hill. This snow will continue into Friday with a significant accumulation of snow likely. A Winter Storm Watch is out now for Jefferson, Lewis and Oswego Counties."


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

I live in Pompey, about 20 min south of Syracuse. We had more issue with drifting than actual accumulation in this last storm. Thats usually how it is tho. 2 foot drift infront of my garage door and a 2 foot deep plow pile at the end of the drive.


----------



## pushinsno (Oct 7, 2009)

Albany area here and we got ten inches here weds , when they said we were supposed to only get 3-5


----------



## blueline38 (Dec 22, 2007)

*New storm pics*

Been snowing here since around 10:00am!


----------



## BKFC255 (Nov 2, 2007)

The weather reports have herkimer and hamilton counties under a weather advisory. they stated that the snow on the tug hill was going to be measured in feet not inches. All I have to say I wish it would have gotten cold first, I have no frost I guess I will be seeding my lawn along with a couple others. Hey if anybody can can the post pictures of the tug hill area. I just read that they closed the thruway from 61 to 58.


----------



## K1500 4x4 (Mar 3, 2008)

that little plow and real move snow.


----------



## blueline38 (Dec 22, 2007)

*tug hill*

I end up seeding my lawn every year because of the ground not being frozen but that is the price I pay to not have to snow blow the whole driveway. I am in Oswego County, just south of Sandy Creek. We avoided the snow until today. Right now we are getting a couple of inches an hour easy.

This is the fourth season with this plow and it works awesome for it's size and weight.


----------



## K1500 4x4 (Mar 3, 2008)

i can see i have seen your other posts that thing is awsome. i can only imagine how an HTS would work for you.


----------



## champlainl (Oct 20, 2009)

you supposed to like 4 feet by tomorrow, I'm 20 minutes from you and its a sunny day (cicero), I'll get some tonite I'm sure. Good Luck I"ll be up there in a couple of weeks to fish the pond


----------



## joef450snowplow (Jul 4, 2008)

yea send some south to the island feels like for the past few years most of the time li gets the rain instead of the snow and if we get snow its not that much


----------

